# Slotted Rotors/Brake Lines?



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

Can anyone out there point me in a good direction to where I can get slotted brake rotors(OEM replacements), and stainless steel braided brake lines for my B14 at a reasonable price? Thanks.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SE or SE-R and what year?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

not sure about the brake lines but you can get cross drilled rotors at www.stillen.com i think they may have the brake lines too but im not possitive


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

* as a note: he said slotted, not cross drilled
You want Powerslot brand rotors and Goodridge SS lines. Both can be found at www.tirerack.com and www.ptuning.com I believe.


----------



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry guys I forgot to mention, it's a 96 GA Sentra.

By Nature, that's exactly the combo I was looking for. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

Just visited tirerack's website. Those are pretty reasonable prices. One question though, will the slotted rotors for the 2.0 fit on my 1.6?


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

soiledxdesire said:


> *not sure about the brake lines but you can get cross drilled rotors at www.stillen.com i think they may have the brake lines too but im not possitive *


i currently use their drilled rotors with stillen pads, with briaded lines. huge diff from stock. less pedal travel, and better overall grip and stoping.


----------

